

Ask HN: Can't stay at a company for more than an year. - init0

The job gets bored, i quit find a new, same from past 3 years! Help me.
======
acesubido
You have to start analyzing, what is it that you really want out of your
career? Mastery of a development stack? Creating a start-up company? Project
Manager? Set a goal, start with the end in mind and from there you can
dedicate your steps towards that.

When you keep jumping jobs, it means you haven't figured out what you want to
dedicate yourself to because you easily get distracted by 'new and
interesting' things. Truthfully, when anyone is really passionate about their
job, they never see it as 'work', they naturally tend to stick to it for the
next 3 or more years of their life - and those people are the ones who tend to
naturally create "interesting" things (ex: 10gen, 37signals, Redis, NodeJS
etc.)

~~~
init0
Thank you for the advice! I'm confident about my coding skills and have done
few interesting freesoftwares that people have appreciated, but not really
like those you have mentioned, the thing is I don't feel people whom I work
with are up to the mark and that make me feel low and all people target me and
wait to bring me down at times....this makes me feel sick!

I'm capable of being all those which you have said, but still not sure which
:(

------
stevejalim
Why not go freelance? Or - a bit better - take medium-term contracts? That way
you get to dive into things long enough to enjoy them, learn something new and
(just as importantly, IMO) contribute something meaningful to the company
you're at, then you move on as part of the agreed plan.

While that is effectively what you've been doing for the past three years,
it'll come with a different mindset that might mean you're happier. (I'm
assuming "help me" means you're not happy). For me, that's certainly one
factor in why I prefer being an independent dev - but at the same time, I also
get to enjoy working on good projects with great people for a run of time.

(Of course, being independent is for everyone, and has downsides, too)

~~~
init0
Thanks, I'm not happy, first few days would be a good feeling and later
on....doh! As a hooby I do work on freesoftware and contribute a lot via
github. Being independent is indeed the best thing to happen, but as you said
it has it's own downside.

~~~
stevejalim
Well, if it helps you work out if being freelance is right for you, please
accept a copy of <https://leanpub.com/freelancedeveloperbook> for free.

Use the coupon MERRYCHRISTMAS at the checkout to get it for $0.

(The coupon runs out after five uses, in case other HNers get there before
you.)

~~~
stevejalim
Three uses gone already - is one of them, you @ init0 ? If not, hit me up
directly and I'll email you a code - details in my profile

~~~
init0
Thanks a ton! "Thank you for sending the gift with Leanpub! We have sent an
email to the lucky recipient of your gift. You can see your gift on the Gifts
tab." Still waiting for the mail.

Edit : Thanks for the Christmas gift! :)

------
thifm
I've changed jobs 4 times this year, same shit. Also, a new grad.

I learn fucking fast, so after some months in the job I know everything and it
gets fucking boring and I start to get depressed :-(

~~~
init0
You their sir, I see me in you!

------
kombinatorics
If you continue this trend, you are going to look like a ticking bomb to
employers. They will assume you will leave within a year, and thus not hire
you. Of course, unless you are a development god.

~~~
ja27
I expect to see people change jobs often early in their careers. But once
they've been in the business for a few years, changing jobs or projects that
often is a bad sign. It's not just the fear that they'll leave quickly, but
it's a sign that they possibly can't get along with anyone or aren't
competent. It also means that they've never been on a project long enough to
experience the results of their decisions on architecture, coding, etc.

~~~
init0
How does one even survive if it gets very boring to do what you have been
doing.

------
rajesh171289
May be you are looking for something that would challenge your skills.

~~~
init0
Yes! Don't like to work on the same $hit for long time.

------
OafTobark
Keep exploring new jobs. Or do something you actually enjoy.

~~~
init0
I do have a technical blog where I blog about code and stuff I really enjoy,
but at work it's so freaking.

------
symbion
What are you into ? What kind of gig did you do ?

~~~
init0
Software Development.

